# Love word



## Eupho

Anyone can help me translate it to Dutch
"My love has gone."


----------



## Joannes

Hi and welcome 

I think this should do as a translation:
*Mijn liefde is weg.*

If *my love* refers to a person, it would rather be something like:
*Mijn liefje is weggegaan.*


----------



## Eupho

So if *my love *refer to person,what should I say??


----------



## JosDeMan

Mijn liefje o mijn lief

You could also say mijn liefde, but I think that would sound a bit formal, like Joannes said this doesn't refer to the person you love, but to the love in general.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


JosDeMan said:


> Mijn liefje o mijn lief


Do you mean "Mijn liefje" *or* "mijn lief"?
I must say that "Mijn liefje o mijn lief" as such sounds a bit dramatic (but great!! .


> You could also say mijn liefde, but I think that would sound a bit formal, like Joannes said this doesn't refer to the person you love, but to the love in general.


Another formal and obselete word that comes to mind is 'geliefde' (for a person).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## JosDeMan

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> I must say that "Mijn liefje o mijn lief" as such sounds a bit dramatic (but great!! .


 
I'm quite dramatic.


----------

